# كيفيه شحن الفريون وعلى اى ضغط يتم؟



## mohamed_saleh (4 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء 
كيفيه شحن الفريون فى دوائر التبريد و اى نوع فريون و على اى ضغط و متى يتوقف الشحن كيف اعلم انه انتهاء الشحن


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

*اخي الكريم mohamed_saleh*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله
اما بعد ,,

اخي الكريم mohamed_saleh
ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء 
كيفيه شحن الفريون فى دوائر التبريد و اى نوع فريون و على اى ضغط و متى يتوقف الشحن كيف اعلم انه انتهاء الشحن

كيفية شحن الفريون داخل الدائرة
اولا اخي الكريم لابد وان يكون معك كل هذة الادوات
1/ اسطوانة شحن فريون 
2/ عداد شحن (عداد التست مانفولد ) + وصلات العداد
3/ عدة لحام بوري لحام + اسياخ فضة 
4/ طلمة تفريغ

كيفية الشحن موجودة في موضوع سابق وهجبهولك ان شاء الله توفيرا للوقت والمجهود

اخي الكريم لتحديد نوع الفريون 
بيكون مكتوب علي الضاغط نوع الفريون المستخدم معة

والاكثر تداول في السوق
الثلاجات فريون 12 , 134 A
التكييفات بجميع انواعها فريون 22

كيفية الانتهاء من الشحن

هتلاحظ ان ملف التبريد ذو درجة حرارة منخفضة
هتلاقي خرج الضاغط سخن جدااا
بداية المكثف سخنة
وخرجها اقل سخونة من دخل المكثف

اتمني ان اكون وفيت بالاجابة ولو في اي سؤال انا في الخدمة
ولاكن حدد سؤالك هل انت تتكلم عن ثلاجة , ام مكييف ( شباك اما اسبلت )

اخوك محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## mohamed_saleh (4 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك اخى العزيز
بالنسبه للثلاجه عندما تعمل باستمرار بدون توقف و مع ذلك كميه التبريد قليله و ايضا الشحن كما ذكرت انت بالنسبه لدرجه الحراره


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

اخي في معظم هذة المواقف نلاحظ ان باب الثلاجة لا يقفل بشكل طبيعي
ونلاحظ ايضا" ان جوانت باب الثلاجة مقطوعة او يوجد بها اي عيب 

انا منتظر ردك


----------



## Waleed Engr (4 يوليو 2006)

*مشاركة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

أشكر الأخ mohamed_saleh على هذة الاسئلة المفيدة .
كما أشكر الأستاذ المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح سيد على هذة الأجابة المتكاملة .

لكن لدي زيادة على كلام المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح سيد :

((اخي في معظم هذة المواقف نلاحظ ان باب الثلاجة لا يقفل بشكل طبيعي
ونلاحظ ايضا" ان جوانت باب الثلاجة مقطوعة او يوجد بها اي عيب))

هي أنة دائماً تحصل خاصة من أمهاتنا (أدامهن الله لنا) والناس الذين لايعرفون بالتبريد : وضع الأطعمة والمأكولات بشكل ملاصق ومتراكم على مخرج هواء مروحة المبخر .
--فقد يكون أيضاً هذا سبب لمشكلتك أخي محمد صالح --

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخوكم / وليد


----------



## hatemaliy (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح على المعلومات القيمه ..


----------



## ابومحمـد (1 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله : وبعد
ممكن يا اخى نعرف كيفية الضاغط الـ5 او الـ6 حصان
الخاص بالغرف التجميد ضاغط نصف مفتوح:31:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

فتح الله عليكم


----------



## m.ismail.saad (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جداً


----------



## الذئب الاسود (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .....
بنسبه لعمليه الشحن الاخوه شرحوها , اما بنسبه متى ننتهي من عملية الشحن ؟
اخواني الاعزاء بنسبه لاي جهاز في العالم , يكون ضغط السحب (60 psi) , او عن طريق الامبير .


----------



## محمد هيثم اصيل (8 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة للمكيفات الشباك والسبلت كيف يتم شحنها


----------



## فارس زياد (9 مارس 2010)

_لو تكرمت ممكن اعرف اذاي اشحن مكيف شباك او ثلاجه شرح واحده واحده واذاي اعرف اذا كان محتاج شحن وا لا_


----------



## ايهاب لالا (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى جزاك الله خير


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (1 يونيو 2010)

موضوع الشحن طويل ولازم شرح وافى 
لكن الظاهر ان الموضوع من زمان 
لو لسه محتاجه انا تحت امرك 
ان شاء الله انا متابع


----------



## القناوى ستار (27 يوليو 2010)

اخى الفاضل المهندس محمد اولا كل عام وحضرتكم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول الشهر الفضيل وبعد ارجو ايضاح ما المقصود بطلمبة التفريغ وهل الغرض منها نظافة الضاغط وهل يكن استعمال ضاغط اخرللنظافه


----------



## م&العامرى (28 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح ؟


----------



## eng_islam_h (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لى سؤال اخوانى الاعزاء و ارجو المعذرة لجهلى
اريد معرفه متوسط ضغط الغاز قبل و بعد الضاغط اثناء التشغيل الطبيعى للثلاجة


----------



## salamat (29 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إلى الأخ (القناوي ستار)الذي سأل عن طلمبة التفريغ وما الهدف منها 
طلمبة التفريغ هي عبارة عن مضخة سحب (فاكيوم) والهدف منها هو تفريغ الهواء الموجود داخل الانابيب والدارة


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان عمليه الشحن هي عمليه معقده بعض الشئ لمن هم مبتدؤون ومن المحتمل ان نفقد الضاغط في هذه العمليه لاننا نكون قد اعطيناه غاز فوق طاقته,
اليكم بعض النصائح واتمنى ان تكون كافيه لكم
1عند شحن اي جهاز تاكد من معلومات المصنع ويكون موجود على ملصق بجانب او داخل الثلاجه تاكد من1وزن كميه الغاز
امبير الضاغط 
الامبير الكلي
وبذلك سوف تشحن اما عاى الوزن او الامبير
2لا تشحن والانبوبه مقلوبه والضاغط يعمل على خط السحب 3ان لم يكن اي مما سبق متوفر لديك ارجع الى قدرة الضاغط وبعمليه حسابيه استخرج الامبير من الوات والفولت وهذه المعلومات تكون موجوده على الضاغط كم حصان كم وات 
في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (30 يوليو 2010)

وانا انصح بشده ان يكون الشحن بواسطة الوزن ان توفر ذلك
لانني لا اذكر قط انني رجعت الى اي جهاز كنت قد شحنته بطريقة الوزن ويكون التبريد فعال جدا والضاغط يعمل بكل سلاسه


----------



## توتو83 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

البشمهندس محمد سوئال ثلاجة توشيبا 2 باب الباب الاسفل لايوجد بة تبريد ارجو الافادة


----------



## توتو83 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ محمد الضاغط المفروض امبيرو كام


----------



## توتو83 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

امبير الموتور كام يبش مهندس


----------



## محمدعسيري (19 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

